# LED + CFL = Success???



## Ataraxia (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm interested in trying LED lights for their advantages over all other sources in electricity use and supplying the specific spectrum lighting that plants need.  What I'm looking for is lighting to grow in a small area, maybe four small plants.  I've seen a kit on ebay for about $90, http://cgi.ebay.com/LED-Grow-Light-RB66-growing-lights-Orchid-4-PACK_W0QQitemZ290090888328QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This kit once configured with E-27 sockets and wiring (not included), will supply 20 watts of LED power, and with the proper ratio of blue to red light to imitate the noontime sun of an indian summer.  Supposedly the company says that 10 watts of this LED configuration is equal to 500watts of metal halide, which I can't beleive, but want to test.  I also have 4 26watt cfl 6500k which produce 1600 lumens, along with one 18" GE Sunshine F15 bulb 5000k, 620 lumens.

    7,200 lumens from 119CFL watts
+  20 watts LED lights
-----------------------------------
(Enough light for a 2'x2' growspace?)

My proposed configuration would likely consist of a constructed wood enclosure with the proper light treatment on the inside surfaces, the dimensions lets say 2'x2' for right now, I could go to 3'x3' or a little bigger, I want to be as small as possible for four plants.  The LED's would be on a bar above the plants, which I could raise as needed, with a pulley system, the cfl's could be mounted around the walls with one on each side maybe half way up the box.

What do you think?  I'm interested in trying LED's, and the setup, electricity usage, price, and heat caused by HID's aren't feasable for my application.  Does anyone have any advice/does anyone know of growing success with LED's?

Another interesting thing I've read about LED's is that you can control the flowering or vegetative states of the plants not by photoperiodic manipulation, but simply with color of light, in vegetative, use more blue light, with the cool white cfl's, and when you want them to flower, you add more red to the spectrum, I could do this by taking out the cool cfl's and adding a 168 LED red spectrum bulb (or two), typically about 630nm wavelength.  This is also something new to me.  Could you theoretically give the plants 24 hours of this LED light, and they would veg until you made the 'ol switcheroo with the bulbs and told your plants: "hey, fall is here, the light is warm and red, start going to flower?

Any input or suggestions is appreciated in advance.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 11, 2007)

I've also been pretty interested in the use of LEDs for growing. The low amount of heat and electrical usuage would be ideal for my grow box which is much like what you were talking about building. Please, someone who has tried them out let us all know how well they work.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 11, 2007)

This chart was on the company's website.  I wonder how much of this is accurate.  It makes sense to me.  I might have to get a few of these and add them to my closet just to see if they work.  The thing is HPS is noticeably absent on the chart.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 11, 2007)

There is actually tons of info hidden in this site on growing with Light Emitting Diodes, lemme know if you need help...I know some other places with more.

Good Luck to you and keep us posted.

Eman:ccc:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 11, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> There is actually tons of info hidden in this site on growing with Light Emitting Diodes, lemme know if you need help...I know some other places with more.
> 
> Good Luck to you and keep us posted.
> 
> Eman:ccc:


i

Any grow journals or actual user experience you have heard of EMan?


----------

